# Discrimination!!!



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just read an email from Pizza Express offering me a free drink with a meal. What's more, if I redeem the voucher they will enter me into a free draw for a drinks hamper from St Germaine. Except.....

"Entrants must be residents of the UK (excluding Scotland and Northern Ireland)".

What's that about?!?

I'm used to NI being excluded from lots of things but that's going a bit far.... 

As a Scot living in NI for 45 years I feel doubly discriminated against!

Pretty poor PR there I'd say.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well you know the reputation the Irish and Scots have when drink is involved Jean, ourselves excluded naturally. 😮

But you're right bloody disgraceful. 😤

Terry


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I don't know about NI but in Scotland it may be due to Wee Nicky's new minimum alcohol pricing, which means booze in Lidl/Aldi etc is often dearer than south of t'border. Presumably, FREE booze is classed as below the minimum price per unit dictated by Holyrood?


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

Answer's pretty obvious really.


Scots have better taste (more sense!) than to order food from Pizza Express!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> I've just read an email from Pizza Express offering me a free drink with a meal. What's more, if I redeem the voucher they will enter me into a free draw for a drinks hamper from St Germaine. Except.....
> 
> "Entrants must be residents of the UK (excluding Scotland and Northern Ireland)".
> 
> ...


So if a person residing in Glasgow goes to a Pizza Express in Slough he can redeem his voucher in Slough but not in Glasgow?

How does one prove 'Residency'?

As far as discrimination(positive and negative) is concerned the Scots and NI devolved governments already do that for their relative jurisdictions. This ability is what they wanted.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> .............
> 
> As far as discrimination(positive and negative) is concerned the Scots and NI devolved governments already do that for their relative jurisdictions. This ability is what they wanted.


Care to cite an example of that Geoff?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So if they ask for square pegs Jean, give em square pegs.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Care to cite an example of that Geoff?


On the positive side an Englishman in Scotland would be entitled to certain drugs free which are not available in England.

On the negative side I think that an English registered vehicle cannot get an VOSA-valid MOT in NI.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

NI MoTs are VOSA valid. Though they're done by a Government Test Centre. I am not aware that if a vehicle is registered in England (for example) it cannot be MoTd in NI. Certainly vehicles on English plates can be. I've had many over the years. 


I have never heard what you suggest but first thing in the morning I shall ring the MoT HQ in NI and find out.

You are correct though in saying that NI MoT is discriminatory. It discriminates against anyone needing an MoT in NI because there are relatively few MoT centres where testing is strictly by appointment which can, at times, be weeks away.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Correct Alan, my current car is registered on English plates and MOT'd in NI as was my previous car.
Until recent changes with the introduction of shift and Saturday working my longest MOT wait was 4 weeks. That's not counting the 8 week wait when they were on strike and certification was waived until it was settled.

50/50 recruitment for the PSNI is seen by some as discriminatory.

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> NI MoTs are VOSA valid. Though they're done by a Government Test Centre. I am not aware that if a vehicle is registered in England (for example) it cannot be MoTd in NI. Certainly vehicles on English plates can be. I've had many over the years.
> 
> I have never heard what you suggest but first thing in the morning I shall ring the MoT HQ in NI and find out.
> 
> You are correct though in saying that NI MoT is discriminatory. It discriminates against anyone needing an MoT in NI because there are relatively few MoT centres where testing is strictly by appointment which can, at times, be weeks away.


Alan

I only picked a couple of things out of the air, so am not sure on the MOT.

However my point is that there are laws/rules which apply in devolved jurisdictions, which can affect others not resident there(OP's point), or vice-versa.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think Jean's point was about any laws or rules Geoff.

Though as someone pointed out the Scottish minimum pricing law on alcoholic drinks may have come into play preventing the offer being made there.

I'll check the MoT thing out of interest. There are differences I do know that. For instance on new cars MoT needed after 3 years or 4 years depending on where the car is it would seem.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Though as someone pointed out the Scottish minimum pricing law on alcoholic drinks may have come into play preventing the offer being made there.
> 
> .


Of course adhering to a law designed to prevent mass abuse of alcohol(will it?) to deny the raffle of one hamper to one recipient, who may not be resident in Scotland, evokes the ultimate of 'sledgehammer and nut'.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah, there's the crux of the matter.

You say abuse and ma wee mate Jimmy says a wee bitty fun getten bloothered.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

rogerblack said:


> I don't know about NI but in Scotland it may be due to Wee Nicky's new minimum alcohol pricing, which means booze in Lidl/Aldi etc is often dearer than south of t'border. Presumably, FREE booze is classed as below the minimum price per unit dictated by Holyrood?


Gosh, that's a rum do - does that mean visiting English friends can't bring you a bottle of wine?!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Just a taste of the madness that is to come after..................you know ??????????


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

jiwawa said:


> Gosh, that's a rum do - does that mean visiting English friends can't bring you a bottle of wine?!


The law only applies where the purchase is made in Scotland. In fact, you can order online from e.g. Amazon at prices lower than the minimum and it is perfectly legal for delivery to be made within Scotland provided the order is dispatched from outwith Scotland. And of course there is nothing in the legislation to stop anyone, including those resident in Scotland, from buying cheap booze south of the border and bringing it back, as long as they don't intend to sell it as this would infringe other (e.g. licencing) legislation.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Gellyneck said:


> Answer's pretty obvious really.
> 
> Scots have better taste (more sense!) than to order food from Pizza Express!


Not only the Scots, I might add. Mind you I think the Scots more likely to be put off by the prices.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

So far everyone has assumed that the "drink" is alcoholic!

I wonder if Pizza Express businesses are franchised? and the answer is as simple as the franchise owners of the outlets not in England simply don't wish to join in the promotion?


.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

All this fades into insignificance, all the little black corn fly's are out in force, they are that small you can't see them but you can bloody feel them crawling over your face... Now that is something real you can moan about!..

ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> *So if a person residing in Glasgow goes to a Pizza Express in Slough he can redeem his voucher in Slough but not in Glasgow?*
> 
> *How does one prove 'Residency'?
> *


That's not really relevant here Geoff is it? Pizza Express' rules relate to geography not residency - Scotland is excluded but Scottish folk are not.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Alan
> 
> I only picked a couple of things out of the air, so am not sure on the MOT.
> 
> ...


I've asked the question. NI will MoT vehicles registered at an address in the UK but outside NI. They will add the details given on the V5 to the NI system and test it. Which is exactly what happens when anyone from NI first tries to MoT a vehicle from NI in another part of the UK. I know the second bit because I always MoT my vehicles outside NI because it's my belief that the testers there set out to fail you and because in NI the tests aren't done in garages so that a minor fault may be a fail followed by a delay, at times lengthy for a retest, whereas in the rest of the UK garages doing the test may be able to remedy the fault and pass the vehicle.

I'd say that if anything the NI system discriminates against all who use it when compared to the system in the rest of the UK.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> That's not really relevant here Geoff is it? Pizza Express' rules relate to geography not residency - Scotland is excluded but Scottish folk are not.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Re-read Jean's OP, which quotes the offer saying

"Entrants must be residents of the UK (excluding Scotland and Northern Ireland)".

That seems to say that residency is the criteria.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I've asked the question. NI will MoT vehicles registered at an address in the UK but outside NI. They will add the details given on the V5 to the NI system and test it. Which is exactly what happens when anyone from NI first tries to MoT a vehicle from NI in another part of the UK. I know the second bit because I always MoT my vehicles outside NI because it's my belief that the testers there set out to fail you and because in NI the tests aren't done in garages so that a minor fault may be a fail followed by a delay, at times lengthy for a retest,* whereas in the rest of the UK garages doing the test may be able to remedy the fault and pass the vehicle.
> *
> I'd say that if anything the NI system discriminates against all who use it when compared to the system in the rest of the UK.


Alan

Whilst the majority of garages in England do repairs there are quite a lot that are just MOT-testing centres, for example the one I use(only last Wed.) and do so for the reason that they are not looking for repair work. The downside is that I have to take it elsewhere is there is a fail point, but that has only happened oncce in 9 years - for one of the numberplatee lights, and that was corrected on the same street and passed on re-test within minutes.

Quite a few posters on MH forums have said they choose MOT only testers for that reason.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes was aware of that Geoff. It's frequently covered on here.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Re-read Jean's OP, which quotes the offer saying
> 
> "Entrants must be residents of the UK (excluding Scotland and Northern Ireland)".
> 
> That seems to say that residency is the criteria.


Semantics Geoff, semantics - I think we all know what they mean: that the voucher isn't redeemable in the restaurants in Scotland or NI.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Semantics Geoff, semantics -* I think we all know what they mean*: that the voucher isn't redeemable in the restaurants in Scotland or NI.
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Your assumption. I read the words with their normal, and legal, meaning.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Your assumption. I read the words with their normal, and legal, meaning.


Don't forget that you are retired now Geoff!:wink2:

Can you imagine that any business now could or would knowingly discriminate based on race/religion/creed in their written communications?

*"Entrants must be residents of the UK (excluding Scotland and Northern Ireland)...don't forget to bring proof of race with you!"*

As I said, we all know what they meant it's just that they phrased it rather awkwardly!

Graham :smile2:


----------

